# Dell e1405 Hackintosh Kalyway Help



## yajnchan (Sep 12, 2008)

Please help me someone...

I am trying to find the intel driver for the dell e1405.
I have tried iwi, I cannot seem to get it to work correctly.
If you can, please include instructions.

Second, if possible, can you tell me how to install the others?
I am sorry if this sounds n00bish, but I'm not experienced.

Please help me, or I may go back to the dreaded Vista! 

Thanks in advance,
Yajnchan


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Can we not get a Sticky regarding the illegality of installing the Mac OS on non-Apple-branded computers? Not that it would help in all cases, but it might cut down on _some_ of this.


----------



## yajnchan (Sep 12, 2008)

Pystar is filing a lawsuit against apple for monopolizing, if they succeed this will be fully legal.

So stop moaning and help me.

Please? XD

Plus, I already have a key.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Incorrect. Psystar is filing an antitrust counterclaim against Apple in Apple's suit against Psystar for copyright infringement, contributory and induced copyright infringement, breach of contract, inducing breach of contract, trademark infringement (x2), trade dress infringement, trademark dilution, California statutory-based unfair competition, and common law unfair competition. For more information on the case you may look here.

This is ongoing litigation, and will likely drag on for quite some time (or until Psystar's wells run dry), and there is no guarantee (actually, very little chance) that Psystar will succeed in its counterclaim. Thus, your request is untimely at best.

Adhering to the law is not "moaning." And even if it were, that's no way to engender sympathy and receive help. The law is quite clear on this matter, and what you are requesting would violate it. Hence, you will receive no help from anyone here in your quest.

Lastly, your claim to "already have a key" is bogus. Apple doesn't use keys.

Thank you. Good day.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

closing thread, as Vegas correctly pointed out, it's still illegal.

Thanks for understanding, and vegas, I'll take up that sticky situation with the mods. Excellent idea, IMO.

v


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

No one reads the stickies we already have.........especially new members.


----------

